# Frayed Knot is almost ready for the fall run.



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Just made my new lights (two 250 watt under water lights) and my new powerhead is going on the boat by the end of this month. I will be out there soon.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

:takephoto :takephoto :takephoto


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> (two 250 watt under water lights)




So....Are you planing on submerging 120Volt lights?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see some pics of your new setup and hope you have great luck when you hit the water!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

WOrking on the picts. The lights are 12 volt 250 watt halogen underwater lights that I made with test tubes and a waterproof base.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

OK 



A few of these work pretty good if your using 12V.



http://www.tocatchfish.com/store/info.php/id/246














Here they are in a custom mount. They draw aprox 3amps each.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

X,

You are right. I see just fine witha couple of those type of lights.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm still anxious to see these lights Frayed Knot is talking about.



12V and 250watt is going to pull a LOT of amps.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > (two 250 watt under water lights)
> ...


X I run 120 underwater all the time with out any problems


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

They are (starefires) with 250 watt bulbs that run off 12 volts. Run time is 4 or so hours on big batterys. I only run one light in clear conditions and flip the second on if its gets murky or if a fish runs on us. This system works better than any I have found so far. I can run a small generator to charge both batterys for an all night trip but I hate generators. The bulbs came froman old dental lamp.


----------

